
How to remote work in Covid-19 times (with open source) - telmich
https://ungleich.ch/u/blog/remote-working-with-opensource-sustainability/
======
32gbsd
If you really want to be sustainable you need to avoid the internet
altogether.

~~~
telmich
I doubt that this is true. Given the amount of advantages you have from
learning in the Internet and avoiding mistakes locally.

~~~
32gbsd
[https://100r.co/site/off_the_grid.html](https://100r.co/site/off_the_grid.html)

